# has anyone used a polytunnel frame as a field shelter



## suzzfowler (4 April 2008)

I have a polytunnel frame, 19ft wide by 38ft long, or I could just use half of it, 19ft wide by 19ft long, and was considering 
putting it up to use as a field shelter, 

Has anyone done this, 
I know you can use them , for poultry, sheep, goats etc, 
but what about horses ? 

I wouldnt like to use polythene, has anyone any suggestions 

heres hoping you can help me out 

thanks 
suzan


----------



## pinkcatkin (4 April 2008)

I have been researching field shelters and somebody makes polytunnel shelters but I think the covering is canvas. If you look on Ebay and search for field shelters you will see them!


----------



## Tia (4 April 2008)

They sell them over here for horses.  The covering is sort of like a rubberised tarpaulin.  There's a farm not far from me who bought 6 of these at the beginning of the winter.  One has had the cover ripped from it.  One ended up upside down with the horses trampling around it.  Two have been bent all out of shape because of the wind.  A couple made it through the winter, I guess mainly because they were put up behind a big hay barn.

I've considered these a few times, but when I saw these people getting them, I thought I'd just wait and see how they fare - needless to say, no I won't be getting one, we'll just continue to build proper shelters with steel roofs, wooden sides and uprights planted 6ft in the ground.


----------



## Angua2 (4 April 2008)

I know someone down here that uses one for winter stableing.  IT was placed so that it was protected from the prevaling weather and has now done about 3 years  and is still going strong. must say it was very snug... almost like central heated stables.


----------



## argyle (4 April 2008)

We used ours as a temporary hay store whilst the new barn was being built.  Everything got really hot and sweaty in there so we couldn't leave any haylage in it.  The cats loved it though!

It would alos depend on how high it is and how big your horses are as was similar dimensions to your but the opening wouldn't have been tall enough for our horses.


----------



## Donkeymad (4 April 2008)

Friend has one of the tarpauline type tunnel shelters and it has worked excellently for her. Polytunnels are made to withstand the weather so if your horse/s don't mind the noise, I can see no real problem, apart from the polythene tearing after a certain time.


----------



## JCWHITE (4 April 2008)

I use two, one for the hay and stuff, and one as a shelter for the horses. They have a big bale in there, its really snug and cosy.Make sure you fix the plastic down with the strong rope, unless you want a giant flying object when the wind gets up!!


----------



## henryhorn (4 April 2008)

Funnily enough I saw one today being used as a shelter for two donkeys , they appeared to have tied a canvas tarp over the frame and it looked snug inside.
I think you would have to weight the whole structure down, a couple of sleepers placed over the canvas on the edges should do it.


----------

